# Sarapin HCPCS



## SUEV (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone know if there's a HCPCS code for Sarapin?  If there isn't, any suggestions on how to bill for it?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## tefranklin57 (Aug 22, 2012)

Look in your CPT book,
analgesic--see anesthesia sedation--moderate 99148-99150, also double check appendix G p. 606-607 to make sure it is not included with the procedure.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## SUEV (Aug 22, 2012)

I was hoping for a supply code since the Sarapin is being used as a therapy, not an anesthetic, in trigger point injections.   Others have suggested J3490 so I think that's what I'll use.  Thanks for your help!


----------

